# sky,can i have two connections?



## fredg (11 Oct 2007)

cheeky question.....
can i ask, does anyone know if you can split connection 
at back of sky box and drag via cable to another room??
thus obviously paying only one fee??
cheeky i know but to hell with it!!
Fredg.


----------



## buzzard (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*

Course you can, nothing wrong with it

At the back of the Sky box their is an additional RF connection where you can view SKY in another room And if you buy the RED EYE, you can even change channel.

Only problem is that what ever channel you are watching the signal is transmitted to the other TV. You cannot view two differnet channels at the same time.


----------



## fredg (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*

buzzard,where can i buy ; cable,red eye??
also whats red eye??
thanks.


----------



## MichaelDes (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*

Any decent tv aerial shop. N.B. your attic needs to have a aerial extension box for it to work. If it does the eye only costs about £20. Ask whoever installed Sky. Rem you can only have one extra magic eye  and it's about half the size of a match box. Don't buy anything bigger or clumsier.


----------



## fredg (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*

sorry MD you've totally lost me....
where does this red eye go?no ariel installed in attic.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*



buzzard said:


> You cannot view two differnet channels at the same time.


Unless you have/install a second or a dual _LNB _connected to a second decoder/receiver box. But I don't know if you can do this yourself or need to get _Sky _multi-room or whatever the call it?


----------



## Wexfordman (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: sky,can i have two connections??*



fredg said:


> sorry MD you've totally lost me....
> where does this red eye go?no ariel installed in attic.




The red eye physically sits on top of the "second" telly, and sends the commands from the remote control in the second location back to the sky box so you can change channels etc from the second location. It goes a bit like this, all over bog standard coax cable from your sky box.

Sky box RF2 output---------Red Ey----Second TV

You can actually have more than 1 red eye (I have 8!!), but you would need a special spliiter/amp (cost about 60 euro for an 8 way one) rather than the bog standard one.

Doing it this way, it would go a bit llike this

SKY BOX RF2 Output---8way Spliter/Amp Output 1----Red Eye 1--- 2nd TV
                                                        Output 2----Red Eye 2--3rd TV
                                                        Output 3----Red Eye 3--4th TV

Each red eye cost about 15 Euro. The Sky RF2 Output provides power on the coax to the Red Eye's, so this important thing is that nothing sits in between on the coax that will interrput the power (hence the need for the special splitter/amp if you want more than 1 additional TV). 

Sorry for the shoddy diagram, I have a better one I did up of my own wiring, must see if I can dig it out, but it is very easy, and works very well. 

Wexfordman


----------



## gebbel (12 Oct 2007)

You could buy something [broken link removed] . There is a transmitter and a receiver included. You just connect the scart lead on your SKY box through it, then attach the provided cable with the red eye sensor and position this in front of the SKY box. In the 2nd room, you attach the receiver to the TV. Face the transmitter and receiver towards each other and turn them on. I bought a similar item in Power City last week for €50 and it works great. As another poster mentioned, however, you cannot watch 2 different channels simultaneously. You can, however, change channels in the 2nd room simply by pointing the SKY remote control at the receiver (not the TV there!)


----------



## Galway man (14 Oct 2007)

I have just had Sky fitted with new TV and have red eye on second set, it works fine most of the time but if you switch it off with sky remote it will not switch back on to see sky?
any ideas.


----------



## Galway man (23 Oct 2007)

Hi any one help me on this, problem seems to have got worse, if sky box goes off or turned off when you switch back on it takes ages before you can use remote to change channel on second set with red eye?  the tv man does not no why this is or why you cannot turn set back on.


----------



## davidoco (23 Oct 2007)

Galway man said:


> Hi any one help me on this, problem seems to have got worse, if sky box goes off or turned off when you switch back on it takes ages before you can use remote to change channel on second set with red eye? the tv man does not no why this is or why you cannot turn set back on.


 
Sky+ boxes (white ones) are slow to boot up if powered off. Just leave them on standby. I just turn off the TV and let the skybox go to sleep by itself.  No red eye though.


----------



## The Rock (24 Oct 2007)

Here is a question somebody maybe able to help with. At present i have a sky + box installed in living room, 
I have an old sky box in the attic is it possible to install this in another room without a viewing card, feeding off the existing satelite dish.
what i mean is can i split the conection going to the current sky+ box to go to the old box in another room and watch all the free to air channels 
and be able to watch different channels in seperate rooms


----------



## silvermints (24 Oct 2007)

Yes you can but the cable to the second box must come from the sky dish. To do this you'll need a quad LNB because sky plus uses two.


----------



## cuba267 (13 Nov 2007)

i need advice on how to get sky in a different room.
got sky+ today and engineer left the old sky top box.  its a new house with tv points in the bedrooms. i have the origninal sky connection (and the current sky+) in the sitting room.  the 'cable box' at the rear of the house shows the bedroom cables lying there unconnected with the sitting room connection connected to the sat dish.
my query is can i 'undo' the current connection, split the satelite cable and connect the cables one to the sitting room and one to the bedroom cable (where i can put my old sky box).  wil i be able to watch different channels in each room (sky+ box downstairs and old box upstairs). if i can what connections do i need etc.
i'm a novice at diy. i get genuinely excited if i successfully change a light bulb.
Help would be appreciated


----------



## c1aro (14 Nov 2007)

Hi I also have a Sky question.  Had Sky+ installed and asked for the red eye connection to the bedroom.  Was told by the Sky installer that it would be about  €80 to get the cabling done from box to bedroom and that I would also need a reconditioned box which was going to be about €30/40. Needing another box was news to me.   Is this correct?


----------



## Leo (14 Nov 2007)

cuba267 said:


> my query is can i 'undo' the current connection, split the satelite cable and connect the cables one to the sitting room and one to the bedroom cable


 
See the previous post, you'll need a quad LNB on the dish and feed a new cable from this to your second box, you can't split satellite signals.
Leo


----------



## cuba267 (17 Nov 2007)

thanks leo
another question, what do i need to connect the cable both to the lnb on the dish and then to the spare cable in the tv box outside the house. and where do i get these things?


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2007)

The likes of Maplin will sell all the cable/ connectors you need. It'd be better to run the new cable from the dish straight to the Sky box in the bedroom to maintain signal quality. 
Leo


----------

